# RIP pete



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

after a battle of vets and that pete our cwd gave it up today and died he had not been well and there was nothing we could do for him he had antibiotics and we thought he was perking up but alas it was not to be rest in peace now little man xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought this was going to happen how very very sad.. poor little water dragon.. i feel so very very sorry for it

might be worthwhile now after two deaths having them all checked ..


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

sparkle dont start dont need it we took him to the vet and he was on antibiotics but it didnt seem to work


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

She isn't starting..... what did the vets prescribe antibiotics for? Did they do a fecal?


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

he had an infection in his mouth


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

rihh&ruth said:


> sparkle dont start dont need it we took him to the vet and he was on antibiotics but it didnt seem to work


 


do u remember the hours and hours i spent with u on msn trying to help.. i wont copy and paste some of the stuff u said on msn but i have it all saved

I am trying to express sincere sympathy for the animal im gutted but not surprised.. I rescue animals so i always have their best interests at heart 

uve had TWO deaths in your collection within weeks.. im suggesting u get them ALL checked.. why is that wrong

start keeping safely and learn from the mistakes uve made with quarentine..

ive made mistakes too like i told u on msn but i learned!!!!

as for a Wd dying from a mouth infection it must have been a horrifically advanced one hed had a long time to kill him..


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Did the vet not think to do a fecal, as chances are the mouth infection could have been related to something else....


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

no he had a tooth out at a young age before we brought him but was told by the shop he was fine up until a few days ago he was eating and drinking normally so we thought the antibiotics had worked obviously we was wrong this water dragon didnt need quarentine we already had him in the collection please dont have a go im upset enough as it


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Ruth.


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

thank u


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Was this the CWD you were selling the other week?
If so good job it didn't sell eh?
But shame it died anyhow.


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

The one i took off from selling yeah


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

